# Barium enema



## sassymoon (Nov 3, 2004)

I was reading the resp. to Leahs post on the BE. Since getting Heathers book I dediced to take the advise and push for more test. Just to insure nothing else it causing the problem..... BE sounds really gross!!! they fill you up and roll you around????? to xray you.Is this what they do to you????It sounds totally embrassing and uncomfortable.I have to take phospho-soda the day before.. eat clear liguids... ??? Now I'm sorry I asked for more test. I'm freaky out. oh lord what have I gotten myself into.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Sassymoon,If you are going to push for one more test, you might be better off getting a colonoscopy. The prep is worse than the test. The doctor can look at the entire colon, and take biopsys if there is anything in there that warrents a second look. IBS is a disease of exclusion, meaning that other serious diseases must be rulled out like cancer, IBD, diverticulosis and the like.I had a barium enema, and to be honest...I would not wish it on my worst enemy! Yes the discription given was pretty accurate. For me, them running the barium in and "sticking a cork in" was incredably painful - even with the shot that they give you to slow down peristalis. My barium enema did not show up anything anyway. My docter then did a flexable sigmoidoscopy and then diagnosed ibs-c. I wished that we had just skipped over the BE and gone right to the sig.Hope that helps,Karen


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi Sassymoon -It was my post about being rolled around. They also stood me on my head. I think that if you have a normal colon (one that is neither too long nor too twisted) they wouldn't have to work so hard to get the quart of barium goop all the way over to the appendix area. That said, the is uncomfortable. The prep is at least as bad as for the colonoscopy. And ... maybe this is worse for us "C" folks - you have to get all the barium back OUT. It is real important to take a good sense of humor with you for this procedure. You can not take your self too seriously with a cork in your butt. I know why I have to have a BE - but, the colonoscopy is a better way to go for most people. Peggy


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I had the barium enema years ago,, twice. I lived thru it. Back then they cleaned you out with enemas.







When they did my gall bladder I had to drink a glass of pink chalky barium stuff BLAK!!!. You have to drink it right down without stopping or you can't stand ot put it up to your lips again.It is embrassin,g but those guys do that stuff for a living. It isn't as embrassing as having a baby, I didn't think.Just think of it this way. There are always people who have to go thru a lot worse things.Hope everything comes out OK.







MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------

